# WTB Penn 7000 or 8000 Spinning Reel



## xxsimba9 (Jul 29, 2021)

Looking for a Penn Fierce, Sargus or Battle 7000 or 8000 size reel. Thanks


----------



## Harrymanz (May 28, 2018)

There will be a fierce battle if anyone tries to take my sargus... i love my sargus


----------

